# Toronto police banned from using marijuana within 28 days of reporting for duty



## mariomike (11 Oct 2018)

Like the headline says,

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/toronto-police-banned-from-using-marijuana-within-28-days-of-reporting-for-duty-1.4126754

In Winnipeg,
https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/winnipeg-first-responders-await-city-rules-on-cannabis-use-496371401.html
"The city has yet to tell its police officers, firefighters and paramedics what the rules are for off-hours consumption of cannabis with only a week to go before legalization is a reality."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Oct 2018)

Unlikely to stand up in court with that timeframe


----------



## RocketRichard (11 Oct 2018)

Not acceptable.  The police enforce the nation's laws but they effectively can not consume  cannabis which will be legal.  Under most circumstances military members will be able to partake why not police?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Oct 2018)

that be one hell of a "smokebreak"


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2018)

Toronto Paramedics are also banned from using marijuana within 28 days of reporting for duty.

Haven't heard about Toronto Firefighters, yet.


----------

